# Hypnosis



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Do you think hypnosis works? :blank


----------



## JustJac (May 13, 2009)

I've ask my therapist about it and she said you need to learn to deal with things in life and it's kinda just like avoided it, cause the problem will come up again. I do believe it works though cause my friend has a fear of needles and saw a hypnotist about it and now is much better. 
Good luck!


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

JustJac said:


> I've ask my therapist about it and she said you need to learn to deal with things in life and it's kinda just like avoided it, cause the problem will come up again. I do believe it works though cause my friend has a fear of needles and saw a hypnotist about it and now is much better.
> Good luck!


thats one of the stupidest things ive ever heard.

the reason we hve SA is cos we have certain belefs and memories in our uncconcious mind. for me personaly i am scared of rejection cos i have about 5 memories of really traumatic experiences t the age of 5 where i received a lot of rejection from peers and family. i created a lot of beleifs back then like ''if i try to gt involved people will reject me'' etc.....

tose memories and beleifs are the casue of my sa. hypnosis gives you access to your unconcious mind so that you can go there and put a new perspective on your memoiries (this releases the negative emotions that are attachted to them, and change the beleifs that you have

basically hypnosis is treating your problem at the ROOT CAUSE

when has treating a problem at the root cause ever been classed as avoiding the problem.

if somebody is fat because they eat too much junk and they sit on the couch all day then th root cause of their wieght problem is their unhealthy eatin patterns and lack of activity. treating their problem at the root would be eating healthy and exercising. avoiding their problem would be getting liposuction.
liposuction isnt gonna prevnt their problem popping up again cos thy will always gain the fat back again by eating junk and beng lazy

the only way you can avoid your problem and risk having it pop back up again is by masking the symptoms and ignoring the root casue (this is what most therpaists do.

your therapists sounds like he/she is the one avoidig the problem. hypnosis doesnt

not having a go at you bu your therapist sounds like a tool


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

It does work.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Hypnosis doesn't work on everyone. The procedure can be harmful if not done by a qualified professional. It helps some people, not everyone.


----------



## Annyka (Apr 21, 2009)

I have heard about it but haven't try myself. It has help some people but i know that it doesn't work with everyone because all people can't be hypnotised.


----------



## lisac (May 18, 2009)

*yes, it does work. I did it for fear of flying and when the time came I was so calm, it was great! I also did it to stay away from soda and for 4 months, I didn't touch a drop. I plan on going again so I can feel better about going to NY.*


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

has anyone here used hypnosis and gone from reserved introvert to social butterfly extrovert?

or do you just feel a bit more relaxed and less anxious, but still have trouble making friends and relationships?


----------



## PsychMan (May 30, 2009)

*Its the latter*

its the latter AJ, I feel more relaxed and composed, thanks to my therapist he introduce me to hypnosis...


----------

